# Afghanistan / Op Athena Insignia



## Bill (16 Jan 2009)

It occured to me that my original posting was in a section of the board that not all members would read. I am trying to document the insignia as worn in Afghanistan since 2003. Here is my original posting in the Wants section. 
I am *researching* and collecting the patching and insignia the Canadian Roto's are wearing in Afghanistan. Interested in acquiring patches worn, *images of Canadians wearing their patches and documenting the insignia worn on the mission*. Please contact me if you have any of the above.
It is important that the historical record be made now, while the insignia are being made and worn. 
A question. On which Roto did the CF switch from TW cadpat to AR cadpat? Was the switch for the entire Roto, or like many of this changes, was it phased in? (eg some wore TW, some wore AR? Follow up, did any deployments wear combat dress in Afghanistan?)
Second question. The KMBD patch was only worn until the Canadians moved out of Kabul? After that that patch was not authorized? 
Thanks Bill


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (16 Jan 2009)

I can't give the whole picture but I will try to give you what I can.

Op ATHENA Roto 0 (Kabul Aug 2003 to Feb 2004) wore the green CADPAT with green TACVESTS and tan boots. NSE and NCE folks wore a brassard with a large green ISAF patch below the Canadian flag (left arm IIRC). ISTAR Coy, the guns, KMNG HQ and 3 RCR BG folks wore a brassard with a Canadian flag, a smaller green ISAF patch and the KMNB patch. The Embedded Training Team (ETT) that was formed mid-tour wore Arid Pattern CADPAT. Some elements of the Canadians assigned to ISAF with Roto 0 also wore Arid Pattern from time to time but this was the exception as opposed to the rule.

I believe that Roto 1 (the R22eR roto Feb to Aug 04) started in the Green CADPAT but wore Arid Pattern later in the tour. Later Rotos wore Arid Pattern I believe. 

The KMNB patch was only worn by troops assigned to KMNB and ceased being worn once troops moved south/ went to OEF.

There are lots of photos on the Forces public website Photo Gallery. Search under "Kabul" and browse the many pages which are sorted by date and thus may help you.

Cheers


----------



## Bill (16 Jan 2009)

Great. That starts to time frame items. The RCR RCHA etc wore the TW cadpat titles on the TW cadpat at the time? The ISAF patches were changed from green to desert tan as the AR cadpat was issued? Or were some of the green ISAF worn with the AR cadpat?


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (16 Jan 2009)

We wore normal green CADPAT slip-ons etc with our green CADPAT. As an aside I was issued Arid Pattern (tan) CADPAT for Roto 0 and was issued generic tan CADPAT slip-ons with only "CANADA" on them. I didn't wear them on that Roto.

When I went to Kandahar from Feb to Aug 06 I wore arid pattern all the time and had arid pattern slip-ons. I did not see slip-ons that didn't match (double negative?) but you could have had that with visitors etc. Green TACVESTS were wore with tan CADPAT clothing for some time.


----------



## Fdtrucker (16 Jan 2009)

Roto 2 in Kabul Aug 04 Feb 05, landed there in their TW and were issued Arid Capdat with Brassards and wire them for 3 months and then changed back to the TW cadpats.


----------

